# Jaghatai Khan



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any mention anywhere of Jaghatai Khan's Flagship?
If not, any names of any present White Scars Vessels, I would like to know how they name them.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know any currently, however, two places I recommend you look for them. One The Dark Angels novels (im pretty sure the first _Descent of Angels_) in the heresy. I believe a few White Scars went into the Lions flagship to relieve their position over baby sitting a system. The second would be _Collected Visions_. There are many cruisers displayed in drawings including primarch flag ships. Though I'm not sure if they are simple examples of art for the book or officially cannon art.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks man, I will take a look at it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The only vessel named for the White Scars in Collected Visions if I remember correctly is a Thunderhawk. Not sure what it is called though. Sadly the White Scars are one of the Chapters which have very little on them, and the best they get is the First-Captain named in my opinion (I believe it is Jubal Khan, not quite sure though if I am honest).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The White Scar strike cruiser of the 4th Imperial Expeditionary Fleet was known as _The Swift Horseman_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The White Scar strike cruiser of the 4th Imperial Expeditionary Fleet was known as _The Swift Horseman_.


CotE _STRIKES AGAIN!!!_ :laugh:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

lol CP, I'm guessing he just beat you to it?
Thank CotE.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i read the question and then scrolled down to type my answer and WHAM!!!! glanced right into CotE's wall of win...

lol

CP


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

:biggrin: He is always very quick.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> :biggrin: He is always very quick.


Alright, lay off me 'skills' - some girls would disagree (although others may agree)!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I think sex metaphors just follow commissar ploss all day just looking for an opening
( honestly that was completely unintentional)

So that i have something relevant to say 

the ships with the white scars expeditionary fleet source descent of Angels

4th expeditionary fleet

Flagship: Invincible Reason
Troopship: Bold Conveyor, Noble Sinew
Destroyer: Arbalest
Frigates: Intrepid, Dauntless
Strike Cruiser: Swift Horseman


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> 4th expeditionary fleet
> 
> Flagship: Invincible Reason
> Troopship: Bold Conveyor, Noble Sinew
> ...


Take into account that out of all of those ships, only the Strike Cruiser; the _Swift Horseman_ was a White Scars Legion vessel. The others were Imperial Army.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> I think sex metaphors just follow commissar ploss all day just looking for an opening.


quite so :read:

CP


----------



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

The HH novel 'Scars' names Jaghatai's flagship as Swordstorm.

Edit: Woops, sorry for the threadomancy. Search functions and alcohol don't mix.


----------

